# Profibus mit Delphi ansprechen ?



## notebookuser (30 April 2009)

Hallo,

ich soll Geräte am Profibus über eine Softing-DP-Karte ansprechen. Habe auch schon die Treiber und PAPI-dll installiert und das Handbuch angesehen :smile: Leider sind die Demos nur in VB und die Beispiele im Handbuch nur in C.

Wie kann ich die Funktionen der DLL aus Delphi 7 heraus ansprechen ? 

Bitte dringend um Hilfe, danke ;-)


----------



## LowLevelMahn (30 April 2009)

*den header konvertieren*

hab die Softing-Leute kein Delphi-Header (schon gefragt?)

ansonsten du muss dir einen Delphi header aus den dll header machen

kleine Anleitung:
http://www.drbob42.com/delphi/headconv.htm

oder dieses Tool von den Jedi-Leuten
http://www.ohloh.net/p/jdarth

oder einfach mal googeln...


----------

